# AMSTRAD Skydigibox-no signal have been received



## jk2000 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello,
I have had an AMSTRAD Skydigibox for a few years and that functioned perfectly until a couple of weeks ago. When I turned on the tv, I have on the screen the message “No Signal have been received.” If I switch the power off for a few minute and plug it again, it starts working. but since last week I tried but in vain. If I tried another type of receiver on the same satellite dish it works, (that means my LNB is perfect?). Does it need a reset? Any idea?
thank you for your help


----------

